# Nostalgia in Pokémon Games



## Darksong

*Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

(If you don't know, nostalgia means "a longing for the past.")
I've been playing my old Blue file lately, and decided to come up with this: Do you have nostalgia for the old times of Pokémon?

I remember the first time I ever played a Pokémon game.

_I stepped through the creaky door, a bell clinging, ringing my ears. My body shook._
This was my first time to the dentist, when I was about five.
_Carefully, I sat down in the nearest chair. My father went up to the counter, and asked the person sitting behind the counter something. 
My sister and I looked, curious, at the box he held. It opened vertically, in two parts. My sister took it from his hand, opening it up and flipping the switch, activating the console and the large, blue cartridge inside. I had heard of these before, but never seen one until now._
 Pokémon Blue, _the screen read._
_"Charmander." Sis said the lizard's name as I looked on. She moved on to 'Squirtle' and 'Bulbasaur.'
 "Charmander," I repeated. "I like that one."
 "Let's call it Firemy," she said, after thinking for a moment. I nodded._

That describes the first time I played Pokémon. Those good times... it was three years until I got the first game I owned myself. 

How about you?


----------



## Peegeray

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

when i first got pokemon red...
... i thought your house was a pokemon centre, and i couldn't even find my way out of the house
god i was such a noob
i don't think i ever completed my first playthrough...


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

Sapphire: couldn't find my way past that one ledge right after Littleroot where you have to go through the grass to get around it.

[/n00b]


----------



## cheesecake

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

Ah, those were good times. I remember it took me years just to reach/defeat the Elite Four in Crystal, when I was 5. :3


----------



## shadow_lugia

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

I remember that my first game was Ruby :D

I chose Treecko and named it Rescuer.

And I thought Toxic was the only move that affected ghosts.

And I thought that after you beat the champion you got to run your own gym.


----------



## Raichu Grunt

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

going through the city (forgot its name) in Gold, just caught a ditto, was so pleased with myself thinking it was gonna be the strongest pokemon ever since it could turn into any pokemon, I sure was disappointed


----------



## ZimD

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

I never understood how to leave buildings, and my brother tricked me into thinking that there were more Master Balls, so I used it on a Growlithe in Red.


----------



## spaekle

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

My first game was Red Version, right when it first came out. I'd been hearing about the game everywhere, and we were about to go on a long car trip, so my parents were letting me buy a video game to keep myself entertained. I picked Red because there was a Pikachu on the back of the box, which led to me thinking that you could only get Pikachu in that game for some reason.

I read the manual on the way home from Toys R' Us. There was a note in the manual that Bulbasaur was the easiest Pokemon for beginners, so I'd already decided to pick him when I started playing. My parents told me not to run down my Gameboy's battery before the trip the next day, so I played with an AC Adapter. I got so addicted to it my first night of playing that somehow the batteries got too hot, and my dad had to take them out and let them cool down. Haa, memories.

And 10 years later, I'm still playing these silly games. :p


----------



## #1 bro

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

oh my god

The first time I ever played a pokemon game was Gold version at my friend's house. He happened to have saved in a pokecenter, so I just kind of wandered around in there until I found the second floor. I went over and talked to the lady running the Time Machine, and she said something like "TYPHLOSION can't be entered." So, I went to the PC and released his typhlosion. Then, I went back to the Time Machine, and the lady said "AMPHAROS can't be entered". I went back over to the PC and released his ampharos. Then, I went back to the Time Machine, and she said "TOGEPI can't be entered,"so I released his togepi. I kept doing this until he grabbed the game out of my hands. 

:D


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

Pokemon Blue. Oh man, those were the days. I picked Bulbasaur. I didn't have too many difficulties with it, except the Elite Four stumped me. I traded 2 higher level Pokemon (lower 60s) (the second best moment of my Pokemon career, seeing my friend's Haunter evolve :D), and Agatha still eternally trumped me. D: I attempted to bring in a Ditto (same logic as Raichu Grunt) and everything. And nothing worked. : ( Of course, I just didn't know how to battle was probably it. I never got through that playthrough, and sadly have managed to lose the game. I got Red way later on, but I personally don't think anything beats one's first playthrough in Pokemon. :D

And there was more to that first game. I remember it vivdly. I was at a wedding, playing Blue with a friend of mine watching. And so I had just gotten frustrated at Pokemon Mansion (again! that place was also problematic), and decided to surf somewhere else. So I hop on Dewgong and we're off. And I run into a wild Pokemon. On the coast of Cinnabar. Yes, you probably know where this is going. :D

I saw M block. It was crazy. My friend and I were going nuts. And it kicked my team's ass. So I decide to explore further. Some more surfing yieled MissingNo. Which was at lvl 255 so it also kicked my ass. After running into some Tauros (we didn't actually question why they were there), we found M block again. I caught it. Fwee...


----------



## ~Piika

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

It took forever for me to get a game, even though I had been a fan for a while...

But CRYSTAL. Man, that ice path was so tough for me, I went out and trained on Weepinbel for around three years. Then I got through that stupid cave, and whooped everyone's but with my level 60's. :D


----------



## o_O

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

My first game: Ruby. Yeah, I'm not a very old fan. But I got Ruby, then Gold, then FireRed, then Diamond, and then Pearl. I remember I was so scared of walking inside caves and stuff... I was completely freaked out. I remember that I thought that if a Team [Evil team here] person saw me I would like die or something. 
And I always start with the water type, besides in FireRed. I heart Charmander.


----------



## Fluffy Clouds

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

I got Hey you Pikachu when I was 5 or 6, and boy did I love it. Those were the days. After that, I got Gold, and after that, I got Blue, and after that, I got Colosseum (my little brother's. He wanted it), and after that, I got Ruby, and it just keeps going.

Although I have a different Gold now, because my old one was stolen in 2006. My level 86 Feraligatr! D:


----------



## Icalasari

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

I remember always using Mewtwo in the Elite 4. Never had to use another Pokemon. I then decided to bring ONLY Mewtwo

Lorelei beat me right away D:

Still, good times :D


----------



## shadow_lugia

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*



o_O said:


> My first game: Ruby.


...

...

...

:D

You and I, we'll be friends.
I CAN TELL.


----------



## Renteura

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

I remember when I first got Blue when I was like, uh...4? I loved it. But I hated the battling and made my mom do all the work while I just walk around. x3

Then I got Yellow. I thought it was just _AMAZING_ that Pikachu followed you around everywhere. Then, on my 6th birthday, I got Ruby (and still played Yellow most of the time :P), then I saw someone at Karate lessons that had Sapphire. And a Seviper. (I was in love with Sevipers when RS first came out.) And now, I have Pearl, and about 30 lvl 100s and 700 hours on my save file. xD

edit: Darksong, you got your first Pokemon game at the dentist?
O.o


----------



## PichuK

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

Ahh, yes, Pokemon Yellow. 

Thundershock
Thunderbolt
Thunder
Thunderwave

those were the days


----------



## Fluffy Clouds

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*



PichuK said:


> Ahh, yes, Pokemon Yellow.
> 
> Thundershock
> Thunderbolt
> Thunder
> Thunderwave
> 
> those were the days


My Pikachu's moveset is just as bad:

Submission
Thunderbolt
Thunder
Thunder Wave

:P


----------



## Darksong

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

@Renteura: Not exactly. They had it, and let me play for a while while I waited for my appointment. It was theirs, but they let other people borrow it while they were waiting. It sure was fun, though.


----------



## Manaphy DriftRider

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

My first Pokémon game was Yellow.
I got it when I was 3 or 4.
I got stuck in my house for AGES,
I think thats why they put arrows when you're about to exit. :D
I plowed through all the annoying trainers with my mighty Nidoking, which was level 68 until I lost the whole game. D;


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

Ah, those were the days.
Christmas 10 years ago or something, I got a Game Boy Color and Pokemon Red. I couldn't find the way out of my house. Then after fifteen minutes, I _accidentally_ got out. Then I got to Viridian Forest, and shut my game off when that first trainer said, "You can't pass without a Pokemon battle!" Somehow, I thought he said that I can't pass _at all._ Then I dropped the game behind the couch and I couldn't get to it for the rest of the day.


----------



## Stormecho

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

Ah yes. I got Red when I was 7 years old, and though I did pretty well at battling (in my opinion, which meant I had a high-leveled Blastoise HM slave) I couldn't get past Saffron. I just stopped, let an older friend get through it while I was on vacation - and voila, at the Elite Four when I got back. I since then deleted and replayed the game dozens of times, and then gave it to a younger kid who had no idea what Pokemon was. He adores it now... >:D


----------



## Mewtwo

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

Heh. 
My first game was Pokemon Diamond. Then I got LeafGreen. Then I got yellow, and I'm still stuck in pewter D= Then I got Ruby, Saphire, Emerald, and FireRed for a late Christmas. I gave FireRed to my sister since I had LeafGreen, and they allowed me to have Emerald since it was my birthstone =D But then Diamond deleted my female Swampert D=


----------



## Exdeath

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

I remember a classmate of mine finding Silver in a pink case in the snow during fifth grade. I bought it from him for five bucks the next day.
I remember starting with Cyndaquil. I didn't know that 'switch' could move your pokemon  around outside battles (I thought move did that), so he kept going first and ended up overleveled at the Lake of Rage. After that, I restarted the game multiple times, using a Kadabra every time. I never did fight Blue or Red on that cartridge...


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*



Peegeray said:


> i couldn't even find my way out of the house


A friend of mine on another forum said he found it difficult finding his way outside when he first picked up a Pokémon game.

I'm a little worried, really XD


----------



## Rulue

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

I still remember the first time I played Pokémon. Crystal version was my first game. Since the english version wasn't out yet I imported the japanese version and played it. I wish I had written some kind of journal while playing it like I did with Ruby. It would turn out to be very funny since I didn't know how to switch Pokémon, ended up putting a lot of HM moves on my team. 

The stupidest thing I ever did was finding a shiny Misdreavus and instantly restarting my gameboy because I thought my game was glitched... I mean, the thing was freaking *yellow*, or brown, or gold.. or whatever color it was. It scared the heck out of me. I was a little kid, so I was like "OMG OMG MY GAME IS BROKEN!!!111"


----------



## Linzys

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

My first game (My  first very own video game, in fact) was Yellow, I got it for Christmas when I was 8 and totally freaked out when I found it under the tree. 'Mom, look what Santa brought me! =D' xD It came with a yellow and blue Gameboy Color with pikachu, jigglypuff and togepi on the edges of the screen. I totally had a fit when I couldn't figure out how to catch pokemon, so my dad figured it out for me, and caught my first ever non-started pokemon, metapod. 

I remember that the ghosts in Pokemon Tower scared the crap out of me and that my two favorite Pokemon to use in battle were dugtrio (with earthquake) and nidoking (with  Flail, I think)


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

When I was young...BLUE. I remember I got Blue and Gold at the same time but I think I started Blue first. I found my way out of the house and went to the lab. I wasn't just a natural, I asked my dad to search for beginners tips for the games because I'm very 'If something important is going to happen then I need to be prepared'. Of course I was pretty good for my age. I did get stuck on the part where you needed to beat the electric gym but I couldn't find where to get Cut. :D


----------



## Murkrowfeather

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

First game was FireRed.

 When I was like, seven.

 I lost the cartridge, and my game file was deleted by my cousin - he's older than me, but his mom has a strict video game ban on them. D:


----------



## Meowzie-chan

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

My first game was Crystal. I hadn't wanted to get the games at all at first, because I didn't like the idea of PP. I was in what, fourth grade at the time? But we were on a trip, and these two boys were playing Crystal. Having watched the anime, I was the only one who knew how to pronounce Croconaw, or Zepher. My dad went out that night and bought me a copy of Crystal...

But my first game EVER was either Pokémon Pinball or Puzzle Challenge. I had gotten the GBC from a family friend for a trip to Disney, but I couldn't figure out how to play the Muppets game that she gave me with it. Sigh... I never have liked platformers.

Anyway, my first save file I deleted right after I coudlnt' figure out how to solve the Unown puzzle in the Ruins. Took me like three tries to figure out what happened if you solved it... and i didn't get a guide until long after I beat the Elite Four, much to my shame.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*



Meowzie-chan said:


> I was the only one who knew how to pronounce Croconaw, or Zepher.


Be that as it may, you still didn't know how to spell it.

Now, lessee... my first game was Gold, after having pestered my parents to the ends of the earth to get it for me. I really didn't have the "getting out of the house" problems that you guys had, seeing as I had the game guide, but I did some pretty stupid things... oh yeah, killing both Sudowoodo and the Red Gyarados because I had no conception of "one-offs," and being stuck at Morty's gym for about a month since I couldn't figure out the puzzle. Uh. My Cyndaquil was FIERY but then I renamed her (yeah, she was female) to FIREY although apparently the initial spelling was the right one. xD; Also, Whitney = hard and the E4 = harder. I used my Masterball on Ho-oh and then was sort of stuck when it came to Lugia. xD

My ingame team was something like Typhlosion, Ampharos, Quagsire, Togetic, Ho-oh, and Espeon. I think. :< I srsly miss that game; it randomly vanished one day when I was playing it in the car and left it on the seat. Sadness. D:


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

Ha....
First game I ever got was LeafGreen.
I remember that, before this, I've only played Pokemon Crater online, so I thought if I couldn't find Squirtle as a starter, I would get it in the lake.
I was, what, eight at the time? 
Boy, was I relived when I found out about starters. XD. The second game I got a month ago, a Crystal Version. *sigh* I'm only at the third gym....
Lesse, My LG game team is: Blastiose, Raichu,Nidoking,*Mr.Nido!* Moltres, Dewgong, and Pidgeot.
Crystal: Quilava, Noctowl, Raticate, and Ariados.


----------



## Charizard Morph

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

urg, it's hard to type and hold a kitten at the same time.....

Ok, my first game was Ruby, and it was nuts. When professor Birch yelled for help i just threw out the pokeball the little arrow happened to be on (torchic) and beat the Poocheyna in, like, thirty seconds (critical hit). Because i tought that if you didn't beat it quick it'd like eat you or something. (I hadn't ever played a turn based video game bofore) I spent the whole storyline completely freaked out that my pokemon were going to die or soemthing. I also caught every pokemon i hadn't already seen and spent hours looking for an Absol (which is now one of my favorite pokemon)in the wrong spot, because I'd caught about twenty different pokemon and defeated a gym, and i saved wrong ;_;. 

while defeating the evil team i thought that if i didn't beat them rihgt away they'd actually be able to take over the little world. (i know, i'm pathetic!) So i freaked out and over trained my Blaziken (named TWEET) and ended up with an over powerful starter and a really terrible team. (But i defeated the evil team!!!!!!!) yeah, and i made groudon feint, and i used my masterball on a zigzagoon. 

then there's the elite four. Who were completely wierd. I used a bunch of pokemon from victory road and TWEET to beat them. And i found out that my overleveled tweet has the perfect moveset for defeating almost (all now) the entire elite four by himself. (i have currently defeated them 48 times in ruby alone) 

And, i almost have all the pokedex entries for ruby, and i'm still training pokemon in it. Tweet remains, to this day, my best and most treasured pokemon. I haven't ever gotten any other pokemon to LV100, my pikachu evolved without a thunderstone, and my kitten has fallen asleep.


----------



## Novoni

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

I was in 5th grade when Red and Blue came out.  My brother would've been.... six-ish at the time, and he had Blue first, and I'd always ask if I could try it.  My parents finally got me my own version then, and I remember nearly everyone in my class would bring their gameboys and if we had indoor recess 'cause of rain or something our teacher would let us play with them, and we'd all trade and battle each other XD

I remember my first save file got deleted 'cause I was trying to clone a Mew for my friend, and I was sooo upset :[  But yes, great times.  Oh, and we'd always try to see what kinds of crazy things Missingno could do to the games, if we were getting ready to restart a file anyway, haha.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

The Crystal I got for my 9th birthday, along with a Gameboy Advance that was my FIRST GAME CONSOLE EVER.

I had a Typhlosion with:

Strength
Flamethrower
Rock Smash
Cut


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

About a decade ago, I bought Pokémon Blue because my cousin (who was a very influential figure for me at the time) told me that it was an awesome game. I was playing the game on my bed and I couldn't figure out what button to press to make Professor Oak resume his speech that introduced you to the world of Pokémon. I was frustrated and ended up turning off my game. I didn't pick it up again for another few months when my cousin decided to give me a tutorial so I'd know how to play.

Ah, those were the days.


----------



## Alxprit

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*



Charizard Morph said:


> my pikachu evolved without a thunderstone


What?

My first game ever was Gold. I forget how I got it, but it had to do with my brother. I still have my Gold. I don't remember much of playing it, but it was great.

Then, I moved on to Sapphire, a gift for my birthday from a friend. It was then that I fell in love with Latias. I first found it after a whole bunch of Safari Zone runthroughs, and I proceeded to fail to catch it (Master Ball was used on Kyogre).

Then I lost my Sapphire.

Then I got LeafGreen, and played that, and still have it, Kanto Pokédex completed.

Then I bought a used Emerald with a dead internal battery for the sake of having Latias again.

Somewhere in the middle I got Pokémon XD and played and beat it too. In fact, just a couple of days ago I purified Dragonite. I play it in spurts.
Also, I have Mystery Dungeon Blue from my birthday two years ago.

Now, to finish off, I have Diamond, National Pokédex completed, and finished. All that's left is the cursed Battle Tower!

So, yeah. I'd say it's all good memories. I love my gaming life.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*



Alxprit said:


> What?


http://www.trsrockin.com/evolutions.html It's not impossible.


----------



## Charizard Morph

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

Yeah, but most of those evolved around LV25-35. Mine evolved at about LV62, and I'd thrown away all of my thunderstones(headdesk) because my brother wouldn't quit bugging me about having him evolve. He was holding a Magnet, but he was still holding it after the evelution. I also don't have a Growlithe in that game.


----------



## Alxprit

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

Well, that surely is something new. Cool.

But nobody's figured out WHY it happens yet?


----------



## shiny jiggly

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*



Charizard Morph said:


> Yeah, but most of those evolved around LV25-35. Mine evolved at about LV62, and I'd thrown away all of my thunderstones(headdesk) because my brother wouldn't quit bugging me about having him evolve. He was holding a Magnet, but he was still holding it after the evelution. I also don't have a Growlithe in that game.


You think, maybe somebody might of evolved your Pikachu with a thunderstone while you wern't looking? That is the only plausable way I can think of that would allow your Pikachu to evolve without you knowing.


Anyways, my first time playing a pokemon game was at a friend's house with Blue. He started me on a new game and told me not to save. That was no problem for me because I had a similar case of I-can't-find-the-door-syndrome. Actually, the problem I had was that I didn't know the difference between a bike, a potion (I remember seing a pokemon card with the word potion and I thought it sounded funny), and jumping off a small cliff. 

My real first game was FireRed. Since I was 11 (and the fact that FireRed has way better graphics), I knew the difference between the previously mentioned things. But I did get stumped on L.T. Surge's gym (and skipped it), Killed Zapdos (no balls left), and eventually my dad's girlfriend accidentally deleted my save file after trying to play at the game corner without me setting it up for her. But not much was lost since I never got to trade with anyone. 

Eventually I got Blue for $3 just to see Missingno. and glitch city. Then I got bored and gave it to my little brother. The save file eventually got wiped somehow (it had something to do with a Gameboy player not reading it and Rainbow 6 for the GBC).  My first years with pokemon were typical.


----------



## o_O

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*



shadow_lugia said:


> o_O said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first game: Ruby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> :D
> 
> You and I, we'll be friends.
> I CAN TELL.
Click to expand...

I'm scared. 
But anyways, my first Pokemon (Mudkip's) moveset:

Surf
Earthquake
Muddy Water
Tackle


----------



## voltianqueen

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

My first game was Silver, and my starter was Totodile. I got it for Christmas when I was 6. Two months later, for my birthday, I got Gold and Yellow. I played Yellow first that day and got stuck in Viridian Forest for a long, long time... So I played Gold and got Cyndaquil. I loved my Typhlosion so, so much. A couple years later, he was at level 99 and was about to be at level 100. I made the mistake of letting my dad's friend play it while I went to bed. When I got up the next morning, my file was erased. I cried. :'(


----------



## Zangoose

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

Memorys:

My brother gave me his crystal version.

When He gave it to me, I did the following:

Caught a Nidoran male, raised it to kill normal gym leader
Caught a ditto, then caught multiple others.
Raised a kakuna to level 20
Had 3 magikarps in my party (V.V)
Caught 2 zubats, raised them to lvl 15, bred them (LOL)
Could not find how to get past sudowoodo
Went ALL THE WAY BACK TO THE START OF CRYSTAL, THEN FOUND OUT IT DIDNT FUCKING DO ANYTHING.
Beat suddowudo, caught shiny gyarados, suicune, master balld' raikou.

Freaking owned red with:

Quilava (Never evolved:Its more awesome then typholsion)
Suicune
Gyarados
Crobat
Lugia
Hypno

Good times.


----------



## @lex

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

I'm reading the manga now, and I'm only in volume 9 so far. I am having a whole lot of nostalgia g_g I want my Pokémon Gold!


...and I also want it to be as awesome as the manga is...


----------



## Jason-Kun

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

My first game was Sapphire. I got it because I liked/still like Kyogre. Unfortunately for me, I don't have it anymore. Traded it for Silver...which a teacher took Silver and told the person I had traded Sapphire to to get it back...which he never did.

Then I got LeafGreen which someone at school stole.

Then I had FireRed which also got stolen.

Got Ranger but sold it to GameStop once I got stuck.

Now I have Diamond!


----------



## Linzys

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

My first game was Yellow.

I remember freaking out because I didn't know how to catch pokemon, so my dad figured out how to buy pokeballs and caught a metapod for me. :B I was 8.


----------



## Dark Shocktail

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

Yellow was my first game. I gave nicknames to all my Pokemon, but the best one was probably my Pikachu - Shocktail ^_^ There were SO many Mew cheats around but I never tried them, I was too busy just playing the game. 

Raised a Caterpie (Bug-Cups) into a Butterfree in one sitting, but my sister annoyed me so I took out my frustration on my Gameboy Colour and since I had lost the backing a while back, the batteries came out. I had to do that all over again...

I can't even remember the team I put together to take down the elite four. I know I always evolved my Eevee into a Flareon, since my bro would get Vaporeon (on Red) and my sister got Jolteon (Blue), so we could all get their data. 

Ah, the Safari Zone...I had both the best and worst luck there. I could easily find the rare Pokemon but catching them was a different story. [size=small]Damn you Chansey...[/size]

I tried to catch Mewtwo without the Masterball, but the moment he used recovery I was just like: "Oh hell no!!" and caught him with it ^_^ 

Even with Mewtwo I stuck with my main team mostly. My brother could easily beat me though - he had all the legends in his team while I still had my beloved Pikachu...and he often challenged me when I was only halfway through the game, so my team was around lv. 30 against his lv. 70 collection xD

Edit:

Oh, I remember some of the weird movesets I gave my Pokemon. I had a Psychic Wigglytuff for one...I just got the TM and thought "Who can learn this?" Turned out Wigglytuff could so I taught it the move.

SHOCKTAIL
Thunder
Slam
Siesmic Toss
Thunderbolt


----------



## Murkrowfeather

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

Fire Red.

 Good times, good times.

 I was playing it all Christmas day and into the night. (I was attracted by the big hulking awesome dragonthing (I later learned it was a Charizard) on the cover. F3)

 And then Brawl was a nostagiafest.


----------



## Noctowl

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

First game: Sapphire. And, the only noob thing I remember is knocking out Kyogre because I thought that if you caught it the world would end.


----------



## Mercury

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

I was about 4/5 (7 years ago, blimey!) when I got Yellow. I don't remember having any problems until the first gym, where I got completely owned. That was when I went left of Viridian City and caught a Spearow. I evolved it into a Fearow, before Brock. I caught another Spearow. It ran out of PP for Peck, and I was really upset. It was only until after I released it that I realised the Pokémon Centers heal PP too. X| My Fearow beat Brock and Misty, and my Pikachu somehow was trained as well, if I remember correctly. I got stuck on Lt. Surge, but my dad beat him. I had the starters, and they were weak. I got to Rock Tunnel. Pikachu couldn't beat the Cubone. I tried my Bulbasaur (Lv 10). No chance. I think I deposited my Fearow somehow. I lost the battle and cried really hard. 

Oh yeah, and you know the coffee guy in Viridian? Well I got so fed up because I couldn't get past him, I told my dad to take the game back to the shop. He figured it out and gave it back. Ahh, the good ol' days.


----------



## Hawlucha Fanatic

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

Had a bit of nostalgia recently.

My dad was clearing out a cupboard... and he finds a Game Boy Colour and a copy of Pokemon Red! I freaked! So I played it for ages (chose Squirtle for my starter) and I thought 'God, this reminds me of the past... like getting caught trying to catch Mewtwo at 11 o'clock at night...' 

Not only that, but, two days ago, I found my old copy of Pokemon Silver!

The only way this could get better is if I found my SP and Fire Red or Yellow...

(FYI, my active games are Pearl, Sapphire, Silver and Red, and I'm looking for FR and Yellow, which I had a few years ago but lost)


----------



## GorMcCobb

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

I'm playing through pokemon gold right now. Because I had some nostalgia. I can goto the Elite Four now, but my team isn't ready.

Lv.37 Scyther
Lv.37 Hypno
Lv.35 Eevee
Lv.37 Staryu
Lv.37 Rhydon(yes I traded a dragonair)
And Lv.41 Ho-oh

But once they're ready, I used the PC duplicating cheat to make 8 Sacred Ash so I can fully heal every one between battles. I love that item!!!!


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

My first game was Red. x3 the first time I played it, it wasn't actually mine - someone my parents knew's kid let me borrow his Red, and another friend let me borrow her GBC.  I started with... Bulbasaur I think. I don't quite recall.  I barely used my starter, and it was around level 40 by the time he made me give it back...

I do remember my Clefable however - I named her Cleffa (this was before GSC x3) and she kicked so much ass :D  Her moveset was something like: 

Body Slam
Water Gun
Metranome
[a move I don't remember. Like... flash or something?]

And she was like... level 70. xD


----------



## FKOD

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

My first game was FireRed. I remember how I couldn't beat the Elite Four with Zapdos and Moltres in my party, so I decided that they sucked and trained the pidgeotto I got near the beginning of the game and a dratini I won at the game corner.

And gosh, did I give some of my pokemon the dumbest nicknames ever. And for some reason, I liked to name my pokemon after various gods and goddesses.
Bacchus the Venusaur
Athena the Dragonite
Mercury the Pidgeot
Apollo the Moltres
Zeus the Zapdos


----------



## Magical Chicken Wing

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

Yes, my first Pokemon game was also FireRed. I had chosen a Charmander as my starter, but I could only get it to Level 81 before my FireRed's unexplainable disappearance. 

Another game I was quite fond of was Gold. It was very hard to find that game at the time, yet I believe it was worth it. In my opinion, Generation II has been one of the (if not the) best Pokemon generation so far.


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

I looked at my team recently and realised it was strangely similar to my old Gold team.

I had a Empoleon/Ferilagatr
A Electrabuzz/ Electrivire
Staravia/Pidgeot
Aggron/ Rhydon
Glaceon/ Espeon
Garchomp/ Tyranitar

wierd.


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

I looked at my team recently and realised it was strangely similar to my old Gold team.

I had a Empoleon/Ferilagatr
A Electrabuzz/ Electrivire
Staravia/Pidgeot
Aggron/ Rhydon
Glaceon/ Espeon
Garchomp/ Tyranitar

wierd.


----------



## New Mudfish Doctorate

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

I got yellow on my 6th brithday.....

I was stuck on brock and then mt. moon.....

I loved the pay day TM.....

my current pikachu learned it.....

I felt nostalgic and restarted and named myself YOU and my pokemans(as EVERYONES parents called them) in block capitals...

I was guilty of the pikachu only uses electic moves thing....


----------



## Doctor Jimmy

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

My first game was Red version. Actually, the first time I played Pokemon was with a friend's Game Boy Color. The game was new to me, so it was kinda mysterious. I was in Cerulean City, and this dick was blocking the entrance to the house in the middle of the city. First thing when I played my version of the game...I couldn't get out of the fucking house. I had to have a friend help me get out whenever I was stuck. My starter might've been Charmander or Squirtle. In the Squirtle game, I got stuck in Cerulean City, because I didn't know how to chop down the tree leading out of the city. I played plenty of games with Charmander, although I remember one of them. Charizard was my only Pokemon, and I couldn't get past Team Rocket's hideout.

Back then, I was obsessed with this game, as I'm sure many of you were too. It took me a while to get into it, but after a while, I went totally apeshit. I knew Kanto by heart, and was freaked out by the truck near the SS Anne. I was like this, because I knew this was the best fucking game ever, and someday in the future, I would have nostalgia of this moment.

Then I got Gold. I got this one for Christmas.When I first played it, it was kind of disappointing. I could only play it in B&W, and the graphics were kinda laggy. I really like Red, so why play this piece of shit? But it was new, so I figured, why the hell not? First off, I couldn't get out of New Bark Town, and there weren't any good Pokemon around. I think my starter was Cyndaquil, since I had Charmander as my starter in Red. Second, my rival was a dick. If you've played the game, you know what I mean.

I distinctly remember Cinnabar Island in Kanto. I was disappointed that it got blown up, but Blue, who had lost the Elite Four in the game before, was there, so it was OK. Also, I never beat G/S/C more than once.

So, not too long after this happened, I lost my Red version. Let's just say...I was pissed. I spent the next few years (not kidding) looking for it. It was never found.

Later on, after tearing apart everything I had looking for this game, I got FireRed. Wow. I mean, imagine: if you lost a game that you were obsessed with for most of your childhood, and hadn't played it for ages, how would you feel? Well, I loved FireRed. This was so nostalgic. The music, the gameplay, even the graphics, they were reminiscent of my lost love. No shit.

I couldn't tell you how many times I've played through Kanto. It feels like I've known it my whole life...in fact, I have. A few years later, I ordered a Red version from Ebay. The first thing I noticed (after wiping and starting anew) was that it looked so different. The rocks and sign posts stood out. I thought this was the UK version of this game, because everything looked so different. But, I got the hang of it. Then, I realized: I have fucking Red version! Although I already had FireRed, that was nothing compared to the real deal. So, I went to town with this. I was totally hooked, and for the next month or so, I just kept on fucking this shit.

After beating Red version again, I decided to play it a second time. Not so fun...I mean, when I first got this, it was the shit, but now, it was just kinda...old. I'm still on the second game, and while I haven't beaten it yet, I'm sure I will soon.

Just recently, I had a few tunes stuck in my head, so I decided to download the OSTs for R/B and G/S/C. I cried for mercy.

So there, my life story. I never found Mew under the truck. I never beat Gold version more than once. And, now I'm bleeding inside. Not because I miss my old memories, but because the Gameboy's synth is so fucking horrible, I can't listen to the bicycle song without getting a migrain. But still, it was good times. Anyone up for a trade?


----------



## Amadeus Windfall

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

I remember getting a Game Boy Colour and Red for Christmas, and playing it so much; by Christmas dinner, I had beaten Brock and was on Route 3, by the man who suggests saving. I remember thinking I couldn't save, because I didn't have a "Game Pak", whatever that is (:sweatdrop:), so I was worried, but I tried the save option and it worked fine.


----------



## Morgan

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

My first game was Yellow. I got for Christmas when I was like six. I had to get my dad to help me because I couldn't figure out how to get out of my house. After that I figured things out but never could beat the Elite Four. I remember I had this Pigetto that was like lv.77 or something that I had raised from like lv.3... I also remember that after about lv.35 or I just dumped Pikachu in a box and left it there.

Then in Crystal, I acidently named my rival '???' because that's what it said when you first meet him. Then the police person was asked what his name was so I was typed in '???' because that what I thought his name was...


----------



## Espeonrules

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

My first game ever was Sapphire. 
Haha, I remember when I first turned on the game I was so excited. I watched through the whole intro sequence in awe. You know that Mudkip that uses a water attack in the intro? Well I thought that was Water Gun and when I finally saw that move in the game I was mad since it didn't have the same animation. 
I figured out the controls with no problem, and played through the game until I was at Odale Town. Then I turned off the game without saving, since I didn't know you had to save before turning it off. When I turned it back on, I was sad that I had to start over, but since I wasn't that far in I wasn't too upset.
I didn't know how to catch wild Pokemon(Yeah, I know. I was pretty stupid on my first game). I only raised Torchic, my starter, until he was a Blaziken. When I finally learned the technique of throwing a Pokeball, I tried to catch a Trainer's Pokemon once. 
You know the part of Cycling Road right next to the Trick House? Well I thought that you couldn't walk through that, so I vainly tried ways to get to the next city. I tried going on Cycling Road without a bike, talking to every single person in Slateport to see of they would _give_ me a bike, etc. Finally after all these efforts, I just went back to the place that was keeping me from progressing. My thumb slipped on the D-pad, I walked forward one step, and to my amazement, I walked _under_ the bridge! I felt really dumb after that. 

Looking back at all my silly, ametuerish mistakes makes me laugh now.


----------



## Aethelstan

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

WARNING: Extremely long, read at your own peril of time wasting, unless of course you already think you're wasting your time.

I was very fortunate, I had someone else to make the stupid mistakes for me. I learned to play by watching my cousin, and played on his Pokemon Blue for a while, and gained some experience. I think I was born to play these games though, I beat the first 3 gym leaders on my cousins game within an hour and a half, and was disappointed when I learned you could only keep 1 save file on a game and that I had to lose all the work I had done. I was staying at my cousins house for a week, and so, since my aunt's house only had a wood heater to keep it warm, she needed wood to fuel it. I cut wood everyday for 4 days, and made about $15 to buy a used copy of Pokemon Yellow in quarters, nickles, and dimes. My cousin had just gotten a Gameboy Advanced that year, and he gave me his old Gameboy Color. I played that thing non-stop. I lost the game after several months of play, and freaked out the day after I couldn't find it. About three years after I lost it, I remembered that I had gone camping and had brought it with me, so I checked everywhere in our car and found it among 4 other games, by this time, I had a Gameboy SP, and had owned Pokemon Ruby and Pokemon FireRed as well, (both of which I can no longer find) and had great experience in game play, and was excited to go back to my roots. Then, after I had lost all three of these games, my dad had hired a new babysitter who played Pokemon. She had far outgrown Pokemon Silver, and let me have it, along with her old Gameboy Color (I had lost my old one) and I played that for a long time, probably around 2 years. Then came the year I freaked out. I had lost all my old handheld games, except for my Gameboy SP and 1 game (of which has a name I can't currently remember). I had gone to Arizona for Christmas, and my uncle and aunt there had gotten me a Nintendo DS with New Super Mario Bros. The first opportunity I could, I badgered my dad to get the new Pokemon game that had come out. I still hold my ground that I had asked for Diamond, and he got me Pearl, but I didn't mind. I eventually started to make money by -ahem- WORKING again, and I eventually branched out to buy the weirder games, like Mystery Dungeon, which I thoroughly enjoyed, and Pokemon Ranger, which was a bit disappointing. And that is the long drawn out history of me and my Pokemon Games.


----------



## Psyburn

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

I DL'ed and played Crystal for a while.

Good times...good times....


----------



## Lollicat

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

I got Pokemon Yellow when I was....5?

I hated the Pikachu. It sucked, and it couldn't evolve, and at the time, my favorite Pokemon was Raichu. I was so noobish, I caught every single wild Pokemon that appeared. Yes, every one. And I always--ALWAYS--gave it a goofy nickname. I still do. Anyway, when I got the Diploma, I was mad because I thought that I would get Mew or "PikaBlue"--remember that old myth?--or something. The next year, I got Gold. And for some reason, I adored the Chikorita, then HATED it with a burning passion when it evolved into Bayleef. But as I stomped the trainers, I came across my rival. I had a level 57 Arcanine, as that was my new favorite and I thought that, instead of catching the wild Pokemon, you had to defeat them or else you would lose. Boy, was I wrong. :P But at the rival battle before the Elite Four, he actually managed to defeat Arcanine with one last Kadabra. It murdered my HM slaves, until finally, I had Bayleef in the end up my party. Bayleef killed Kadabra, and it evolved into Meganium, and less than a second after it told me so, I decided that Meganium was one of my favorite Pokemon. xDDDD


----------



## Psyburn

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*



Dark Shaymin said:


> I got Pokemon Yellow when I was....5?
> 
> I hated the Pikachu. It sucked, and it couldn't evolve, and at the time, my favorite Pokemon was Raichu. I was so noobish, I caught every single wild Pokemon that appeared. Yes, every one. And I always--ALWAYS--gave it a goofy nickname. I still do. Anyway, when I got the Diploma, I was mad because I thought that I would get Mew or "PikaBlue"--remember that old myth?--or something. The next year, I got Gold. And for some reason, I adored the Chikorita, then HATED it with a burning passion when it evolved into Bayleef. But as I stomped the trainers, I came across my rival. I had a level 57 Arcanine, as that was my new favorite and I thought that, instead of catching the wild Pokemon, you had to defeat them or else you would lose. Boy, was I wrong. :P But at the rival battle before the Elite Four, he actually managed to defeat Arcanine with one last Kadabra. It murdered my HM slaves, until finally, I had Bayleef in the end up my party. Bayleef killed Kadabra, and it evolved into Meganium, and less than a second after it told me so, I decided that Meganium was one of my favorite Pokemon. xDDDD


Oh god I remember the Pikachu...thats when I started to hate it. Cause wasn't OP'ed thanx to how much it liked me :(. Cyndaquil for life.


----------



## cubone man

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

Ahhh...  Memories...

My first game was silver...  I didn't know how to scroll over to the bag compartment with the pokeballs in it so I couldn't find out how to catch anything.

I thought the red garydos was a glitch or something so I freaked out and turned my game off.  About a week later I found out about shineys.:sad:


----------



## HANTASTIC!

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

YES, a lot of the time i go searching through youtube for missingno (i don't know why, it just amuses me) and when i see blue/red i get so nostalgic. not so much for the newer ones, though. i think it stops at crystal, since after that the graphics start to improve. but blue, red, and even yellow definitely bring back old memories. D:


----------



## musical tears

*Re: Nostalgia in Pokémon Games*

my first game was ruby.  my cousin had sapphire, so i asked her pretty much everything having to do with pokemon.  i didn't know how to get past the person in petalburg, so i just trained my torchic, and i had a lv. 20 something combusken by the time i figured it out.  i only trained my combusken, which was named BLAZE and was a girl (fwee!) and my female hariyama named MU.  sadly, i had to delete my game when i got trapped in new mauville.  RIP BLAZE and MU.  they were at 96 and 72, also. T_T


----------

